# Our drummer has fallen & can't get up!



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Woo boy - where to start on this one...

We have a Halloween benefit gig lined up for Saturday, November 1. 
Our drummer tripped over a curb last week and broke his wrist; out for 6 weeks.

We had another drummer recommended to us who was supposed to be awesome.

Well, I will say we were stunned by his abilities....

He's had our set list for 3 weeks. ( he was going to do fill-ins when our regular guy was on the road for work.) We are not Rush. We are doing pretty standard Beatles/Stones/tragically hip classic rock.

We knew things were not going to go well when we called the first song (You Wreck Me - Tom Petty) and he started scrolling thru the tunes on his IPOD looking for it. "I can't remember how it starts...."

Or how it ends, or how it goes in the middle. Or how its roughly the same tempo the whole way through.

Next song - Hard day's night. I don't remember it needing double kick drums and crash cymbals every four bars, is that on the stereo mix?

3 songs later, when he stopped dead half way through Sin City by AC/DC, because " I don't know the part in the middle", it was over. 

We are now shy a drummer for this gig, with 3 scheduled practices to go.
We have a couple of leads, but no one committed to drum as yet.
It's a benefit in Burlington, no pay but we will cover transportation, food, beverages.....and you will need a costume.

Anybody want to Monster Mash with us?


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

I wish I could but I have a gig the same day.

Still a funny story. Well, not funny...kinda funny. Good luck...


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh man, there has to be someone that could do it. A friend of mine filled in on a nationwide tour with two days notice. A blues band mind you, so it was more a case of "give me a nod at the chorus and I'll hit the ride cymbal" but still, a decent drummer should be able to get up to speed in no time right?
I feel for you though -- I was in a band years ago and we had a choice of two drummers: one who was absolutely fantastic, pro-level player...but he ran a shoe store (!) so was always busy and you never knew if he would show up for rehearsal ... or gigs; the other guy was always available, but was the worst drummer I've ever heard, myself included--to make it worse he _thought_ he was Keith Moon, but really he was just a talentless drunk. 
I bailed after a few months.
Hope you can find someone. (Is there a drumscanada forum??)


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds like you'd be better off talking you drummer into doing the Def Leppard thing and one handing best he can. At least he knows the shots.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Some guys are just not 'jammers'. I know a certain player who seems to take a long time to get new songs down pat, even simple ones. But once he's got it down, it comes out rock solid perfect every time. So if this guy actually sounds good playing stuff he knows, he could still be good for a longer term project. Just no good for fill in gigs like this.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

voxworld said:


> Sounds like you'd be better off talking you drummer into doing the Def Leppard thing and one handing best he can. At least he knows the shots.


co-sign. plus he can do a costume with a sling.
and you guys would definitely get the sympathy vote from the ladies :food-smiley-004:


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks for the replies, we found a fill-in, seems to be working out ok.

gig's this Saturday, I'll try and get pics...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If not for the fact that it's a freebie, I know several players who could walk in and do it cold.

It wouldn't be tight but there wouldn't be trainwrecks.


Good luck though. A decent drummer should be able to get though it.


----------

